# Lüfter der Aio drehen hoch obwohl sich die Temperatur nicht verändert



## eye54 (29. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe meinen amd r 5 3600 mit einer Deepcool Gammamaxx 240 gekühlt wo 2 Corsair ll120 drauf montiert sind. Jedoch habe ich das Problem das mein Rechner die ganze zeit im Idle eine Temperatur von 30-50 Grad erreicht was an sich nicht das Problem ist. Jedoch drehen die Lüfter regelmäßig für 10 Sekunden extrem hoch obwohl die Temperatur nicht angestiegen ist oder sonstiges. Meine Lüfterkurve im Bios fängt erst ab 60 Grad an, diese wird jedoch nie erreicht.  Wo könnte hier das Problem liegen?


----------



## chill_eule (29. Dezember 2020)

Wonach regeln sich denn deine Lüfter (eigentlich)?


----------



## eye54 (29. Dezember 2020)

Im Bios ist die Temperatur der Cpu angegeben


----------



## chill_eule (29. Dezember 2020)

Kann mir vorstellen, dass deine CPU kurzzeitig eben doch die 60° übersteigt und deswegen die Lüfter aufdrehen.
Ist ja nicht so, dass das Wasser die Temperaturen instantan wegkühlt. Wasser ist ja doch recht träge... 

Mit der Empfindlichkeit der Lüfter schon rumgespielt? Also z.B. die "Step up time" oder Ähnliches?

Zeig mal Bilder von deiner Lüfterkurve im UEFI. (Und nenne gern auch gleich noch den Typ vom Board dazu...)


----------



## eye54 (29. Dezember 2020)

Meine erste Lüfterkurve fängt erst bei 60 Grad an aber laut Hwinfo wird maximal 55 Grad erreicht


----------



## eye54 (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe mal einen Test gemacht und die Lüfter auf 50% eingestellt und das die Lüfter dann erst bei der zweiten Temperatur von 55 Grad die nächste Stufe erreichen. Jedoch hatte ich hier genau dasselbe Problem das auf einmal die Lüfter 100% geben obwohl eine Max Temperatur von 50 erreicht wird. Ich schicke mal ein paar Bilder rein.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Dezember 2020)

Sieht eigentlich auf den ersten Blick alles richtig aus.

Sicher, dass das die Lüfter von der WaKü/Gehäuse sind die 100% geben?

Muss allerdings ehrlich sagen das WaKü nicht mein Spezialgebiet ist.

Was sagt denn HWinfo wieviel rpm die Lüfter erreichen? Tatsächlich 100%?


----------



## eye54 (30. Dezember 2020)

Also ich habe jetzt auch einmal probiert den Pbo von amd zu deaktivieren wodurch der r5 3600 dann auf maximal 3.60 GHz läuft, dabei erreicht er dann eine maximale Temperatur von 35 Grad jedoch habe ich hier das gleiche Problem wieder das auf einmal die  Lüfter 100% geben. Liegt es hier eventuell an einem Auslese Fehler oder muss ich das Bios nochmal updaten? Das kann es ja nicht sein das bei 20 Grad differenz zur nächsten Lüfterkurve alles hoch geht.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Sieht eigentlich auf den ersten Blick alles richtig aus.
> 
> Sicher, dass das die Lüfter von der WaKü/Gehäuse sind die 100% geben?
> 
> ...


Also ich habe mein Case mal aufgemacht und es ist eigentlich schon eindeutig rauszuhören das es die Lüfter der Aio sind, jedoch werden mir die RPM in HwInfo nicht angezeigt
Kurze Frage noch dazwischen, ist dies überhaupt richtig angeschlossen? (Ich habe im Bios PWM angegeben)


----------



## eye54 (30. Dezember 2020)

Es tut mir wirklich leid ich habe meinen Bruder nochmal hören lassen und ihm ist aufgefallen das es doch die Grafikkarte ist die immer vom 0 Rpm Mode hoch geht ...


----------



## chill_eule (30. Dezember 2020)

eye54 schrieb:


> Ich habe im Bios PWM angegeben


PWM hat 4 Pins, eines von den Kabeln ist dann "nur" DC mit 3 Pins



eye54 schrieb:


> ihm ist aufgefallen das es doch die Grafikkarte ist die immer vom 0 Rpm Mode hoch geht ...


Ansonsten hat sich das ja wohl aufgelöst


----------



## eye54 (30. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> PWM hat 4 Pins, eines von den Kabeln ist dann "nur" DC mit 3 Pins
> 
> 
> Ansonsten hat sich das ja wohl aufgelöst


Sollte ich es also auf Dc umstellen oder soll ich es auf pwm lassen?


----------



## chill_eule (30. Dezember 2020)

Je nach Anschluss halt... Oder auf "auto", damit das Board das selbst erkennt (hoffentlich)


----------

